

A website dedicated to reviewing and comparing smart bulbs - meldehi
http://smartbulbreviews.com/

======
samuel1604
why? except energy why there is so much craze about smart bulbs?

~~~
meldehi
Well, there are a lot of applications that can be done with them through the
integration with IFTTT and through their API. As an example I am using it as a
wake up alarm and it surprisingly works. I wrote about my experience with it
here [https://medium.com/the-internet-of-
things/b8b2d741910a](https://medium.com/the-internet-of-things/b8b2d741910a).
I also made it turn green through ifttt when the TSLA stock which I am
investing in rise up by 3%. At big web services companies as Microsoft, they
also use them as a visual fast way to monitor the health of the web service.
The possibilities are just endless on what you can do with them.

